# Has anyone had to cut their struts



## insanestvtop (Dec 3, 2002)

Yes, i said that right, your struts. I have a coil over kit off of ebay, and my stock and kyb agx struts have a lip on them that the coil overs can not fit on. I was wondering how many people run into this same problem and what do you do when you run into it?

For one of my stock struts i just hammered off the lip, VERY BAD IDEA, learnd that the hard way, then the next 3 i grinded it off. If you just got some kyb agx struts, would you try to grind it off to make it work?


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

check this out http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september01/suspension.shtml


----------



## insanestvtop (Dec 3, 2002)

thx


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

I know peeps that have cut the springs u see u have to ? where to cut.... one each side you'll get the low look sure but YOU'LL bounce like crazy and your tires will camber like hell and real fast if u have the money just go springs like H&R sport i got my whole kit w.springs and kybs agxs for like 600.00 something just the springs are like 191.00 go to www.tirerack.com


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

he wasn't talking about cutting springs


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

$600.00.... For a lil more you could have got real coilovers.
http://www.tein.com/badamp.html


----------

